# stand for a router table



## sperkiss (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you recommend a stand for a Bosch router table?
Thanks!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Steve, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. 

In my little shop I use a Black and Decker Workmate to hold my router table. When not in use it folds up and hangs on the wall. I screwed a 2 x 4 to the rear of the table, in so that the router would clear. Then clamp the 2by in the Workmate. (The pics actually show 2 router tables because last year I switched to a Kreg from my old Rockler.)


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Steve, I make my own stands for router tables. I put them on casters, put drawers, add a power strip, etc. I make them the height and size that I need. Here are a couple examples. The first one is a single and the 2nd is a triple.
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I purchased the Kreg KRS1030 Universal Steel Stand through Amazon for $149. This stand is solid. My garage is my shop so I added locking castors so I can move it around. I don't have the Bosch router table but this stand should work for most tops.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Steve, I make my own stands for router tables. I put them on casters, put drawers, add a power strip, etc. I make them the height and size that I need. Here are a couple examples. The first one is a single and the 2nd is a triple.
> Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Malcolm that triple RT has a bit of wow factor . Where did you find those levellers for the router plates? 

Btw welcome to the forum Steve


----------



## sperkiss (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions. I am putting together a small shop in my garage, roughly 11' x17'. I appreciate the help. I am new to woodworking but have done carpentry for years.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Steve,

Look for old tool stands on Craigslist.org, you can find old steel tablesaw stands for cheap and go from there.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I get levels for the router plates through Woodhaven located in Iowa. They now have different ones than when I first started buying from them. I get the longer screws. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I would build my own.

That way you get exactly what you want.

May not save any money but the end product will probably be far better than the average retail offering, given the same budget.


----------

